# opaque silicone caulk



## Mr. Canoehead (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm caulking the edge between my backsplash and kitchen countertop. They are both quite dark colors. I put on some 100% silicone clear caulk but it is quite shiny. Is there a more opaque product?

Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The clear latex caulk might not be as shiny but why didn't you use a colored caulk to match the tile's grout?


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Feb 11, 2017)

mark sr said:


> The clear latex caulk might not be as shiny but why didn't you use a colored caulk to match the tile's grout?


The local shops here have white, almond (tried it, too light) and clear. That's it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't look in the caulk aisle. Go to the tile aisle and look for the color matched grout caulks. Then after you pick out a color that matches, decide if you want the caulk to be sanded (gritty texture) or unsanded (smooth texture).

'Course, you would need to remove all that silicone.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Feb 11, 2017)

XSleeper said:


> Don't look in the caulk aisle. Go to the tile aisle and look for the color matched grout caulks. Then after you pick out a color that matches, decide if you want the caulk to be sanded (gritty texture) or unsanded (smooth texture).
> 
> 'Course, you would need to remove all that silicone.


Thanks, I did not know that!

And yes I have been scraping away the almond-colored caulk. What a pain that is... Only did a linear foot though.

Edit to add: I may try this:
https://www.familyhandyman.com/tiling/grouting/matching-grout-colors-and-caulk-colors/view-all


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Try "translucent" silicone where there are two different colours coming together.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Go to the tile aisle and look for the color matched grout caulks.


.... and if they don't have it, go to your local tile supplier - they will.


----------



## harleysmiles (Feb 16, 2021)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm caulking the edge between my backsplash and kitchen countertop. They are both quite dark colors. I put on some 100% silicone clear caulk but it is quite shiny. Is there a more opaque product?
> 
> Thanks


I am having the same problem you did with the clear silicone. I was wondering if you ended up coloring the silicone with the grout and if so, did it turn out alright? Did it stick well and last? I don't know what happened to the opaque silicone I originally used, appears to have gone missing off the face of the earth.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

harleysmiles said:


> I was wondering if you ended up coloring the silicone with the grout and if so, did it turn out alright?


Not a good plan! If your local big box doesn't have the right color caulk your local tile store will [or can get it]


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

When I tiled my bathroom, the tile store had caulk to match every color of grout.


----------

